# Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?



## Makreli (31. Juli 2006)

War heute morgen Hecht angeln alles fing gut an habe mir mehrer Köfis gestipt habe meine Rutte zum Hechtangeln beködert und ausgeworfen.
Habe 30minuten gewartet und auf ein mal zog ein Hecht meine Schnur weg ich setzte den anschlag und dann hatte ich ihn müde gedrillt und in der nähe des ufers ich dachte ich könnte ihn laden also holte ich den kescher und versuchte ihn zu landen. Aber anscheinden hatte der hecht schon mal so einen kescher gesehen|supergri und ging wieder in die tiefe dann sprang er hoch und landete wieder ich holte ein dann zog er weiter ich hielt die rute fest und auf ein mal knack rute durch danch pling der hatte meine 50m schnur ein fach von der rollte gezogen und dann hat die schnur nicht mehr stand gehalten und er sie duch gerissen!!!!!!!
Wie kann das ein 1m hecht?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Ich hatte doch ne 0,45 hecht schnur mit stahlvorfach und die rute war ne hecht rute und damit habe ich schon mehrer hechte gelandet!!!!

Wieso nur??????????????????


----------



## kea (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Hattest Du denn nur 50m Schnur auf der Rolle? Bischen wenig. Was war das für eine Rute? Meist bekommt die Rute bei der ersten Überlastung nur Haarrisse. Wenn sie dann öfter überlastet wird, bricht sie dann. Wie gross war der Winkel zwischen Spitze und Handteil? Sollte nicht mehr als 90Grad sein. Ansonsten entweder Materialfehler oder billiges Material.


----------



## ae71 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

hallo, weil du die bremse nicht geöffnet hast? vor allen dingen kurz vorm ufer öffne ich immer die bremse ein gutes stück, denn die schnur puffert so nah am ufer nicht so gut, wie wenn der fisch weit draussen ist! und so eine starke schnur killt dir die rute, wenn die bremse nicht weich eingestellt ist! vor allen dingen bei einem starken fisch!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Christian D (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Irgendwann mal auf die Rute getreten?
Oftmals sind "angeknackte" Ruten noch ne Weile funktionstüchtig, bis sie dann mal sehr stark belastet werden...


----------



## Hechtfieber (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf ein mal knack rute durch danch pling der hatte meine 50m schnur ein fach von der rollte gezogen...


 
ich VERMUTE mal folgendes: bremse zu fest eingestellt, wenn nicht sogar ganz zu??? hecht zieht ab, du hältst mit gewalt dagegen - rutenbruch...

50 m schnur sind auch nicht besonders viel: ist das vielleicht doch nicht unbedingt hechtgeschirr, oder war die rolle nur zur hälfte oder weniger bespult???

wenn die schnur zu ende ist, dann wars das...was soll die dann noch halten???


----------



## Leif (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*



			
				raubfischfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> ich VERMUTE mal folgendes: bremse zu fest eingestellt, wenn nicht sogar ganz zu??? hecht zieht ab, du hältst mit gewalt dagegen - rutenbruch...
> 
> 50 m schnur sind auch nicht besonders viel: ist das vielleicht doch nicht unbedingt hechtgeschirr, oder war die rolle nur zur hälfte oder weniger bespult???
> 
> wenn die schnur zu ende ist, dann wars das...was soll die dann noch halten???




Du nimmst mir alle Gedanken schon aus dem mund!!!


----------



## Bechtangler (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

...also 50m sind auch beim kleinsten tümpel zu wenig... und wie meine vorredner schon sagen, bremse zu hart eingestellt?! hechte der größenordnung muss man lammfromm drillen sonstwird das nix...und bei einem meter hecht steckt schon bisschen power drin...

vielleicht war die schnur vor dem aufspulen an deine rolle nicht richtig befestigt bzw. unzureichend...?

mfg bechtangler


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

jau raubfischfreunde so in etwa wärs gewesen sein ...

@ Makreli : Ich würd das nächste mal lieber nur ne 30er Schnur nehmen und dafür n paar Meter mehr auf die Rolle füllen ...


----------



## Makreli (1. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Also die Rute war ein hab kreis und die spule war nur halb voll!


----------



## kea (1. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Ein Halbkreis verträgt fast keine Rute öfter. Maximal 90 Grad sind als Dauerbelastung angesagt. 50m sind erheblich zu wenig, und zum Werfen sollte die Spule sowieso voll sein.


----------



## esox_105 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Wenn sich die Rute schon zum Halbkreis biegt, ist ein Zeichen dafür das die Rollenbremse zu weit geschlossen war, und dann noch 0,45er Schnur, was soll denn da noch die Fluchten vorm Keschern abpuffern?


----------



## Leif (1. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Hi.

Also damit angeln zu gehen ist mehr als Riskant.
Hast du ja nun selbst gemerkt.


----------



## bennie (1. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

beim nächsten mal ist man immer schlauer


----------



## Tommy-Boy (1. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Wenn sich die Rute im Halbkreis biegt, musst Du sie wohl nach hinten gehalten haben. Das solle man eh nicht soooo oft machen, Ruten sollten mehr im Viertelkreis biegen...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Jau also nochmal n paar tips fürs nächste mal ...

- Nur ne 30er oder 35er Schnur nehmen
- Die Rolle bis ca. 2mm unter dem Rand bespulen 
- Die Bremse so einstellen das du zwar Druck aufbauen kannst , der Fisch bei einer Flucht aber auch problemlos Schnur bekommt .
- In der Endphase des Drills die Bremse erst etwas weiter öffnen bis der Fisch keine längeren Fluchten mehr vor dem kescher macht .
- Dann Finger auf die Spule und versuchen den Fisch in den kescher zu bugsieren , wenn er doch wieder flüchtet finger von der Spule nehmen und schon bekommt er wieder Schnur .

Achja und ganz wichtig auch noch ... wenn der Fisch grade Schnur abzieht nicht weiterkurbeln , dadurch wird die Schnur nähmlich saumäßig verdrallt .


----------



## Makreli (1. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Ok mache ich jetzt bin ich jar schlauer habe mir jetzt 0,30mm Hecht schnur gekauft!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

@Makreli
Du hast nicht geschrieben, was es für eine Rute war.
Das die Kombo nicht so richtig ausgewogen war haben die anderen schon geschrieben.

Zu Deiner Beruhigung bzw. Hauptfrage: Ein Hecht in der 1m+ Klasse kann eine Rute ziemlich fix killen, wenn man ihm die Gelegenheit gibt. Die Kraft hat er dazu, kurzzeitig für einige Sekunden 10kg Zug und mehr sind kein Problem, fast jede Rute ohne heftige Armierung gibt bei einem Zerren auf Biegen und Brechen (starke Schnur,Bremse zu) dann den Löffel ab. Am Boot kann ein Hecht im Nahkampf noch weit mehr solch Schindluder mit der Rute treiben als am Ufer.

Und noch ein Drilltip: Es ist optimal, wenn ein großer Hecht ins freie tiefe Wasser zieht (instinktiv flüchtet der Hecht meist erstmal dahin) , bestärke ihn immer darin  mit korrektem Gegenzug, dort ist er am sichersten aufgehoben, ein Langstreckenschwimmer mit Ausdauer ist er nicht. Im Nahbereich oder an kritischen Stellen mit Hindernissen ist aufgrund seiner hohen Geschwindigkeit schnell das Malheur passiert. Heranholen ist erst dann angesagt, wenn er wirklich längere Zeit und einige schwache Aktionen die helle Flanke flach zeigt, vorher spielt der Bursche öfter mit Dir. Zu schnelles Heranholen hat leicht die von Dir erfahrenen Auswirkungen, lieber eine Minute länger warten und die letzte Flucht weit draußen erleben ist weit besser für den Keschererfolg. So in Theorie klingt das leicht, aber man sollte es zumindest so versuchen


----------



## Seebaer (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Ok mache ich jetzt bin ich jar schlauer habe mir jetzt 0,30mm Hecht schnur gekauft!!!!!


 
Manchmal muß man(n) erst durch die harte Schule des Lebens gehen.
Wünsche Dir beim nächsten mal mehr Glück #6


----------



## esox_105 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

... und nicht vergessen, achte auf die einstellung der Bremse  .


----------



## bennie (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

War es vielleicht auch eine Tele mit hohem Ringabstand? Die vertragen solche Belastung noch weniger


----------



## Nordangler (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Ärgerlich.
Sag mal Makreli, was für eine Rute war es denn? Sollte es sich um ein billiges Modell handeln, kann auch hier der Fehler zusätzlich sein.
Beim Raubfischangeln sollte man sich zusätzlich auf vernünftiges Geschirr verlassen.
Günstig ja billig nein.
Die anderen Fehler wurden dir ja schon benannt.
Zur Info Makreli. Einen Meter Hecht hatte ich schon mit ner 20er monofilen erfolgreich gelandet.
Hier war die Rolle gut eingestellt und auch 150 Meter Schnur aufgespult.
Es hat zwar 15 Minuten gedauerd und 5-6 Fluchten, aber der Fisch war sicher.
Du siehst damit, das man auch mit feineren Schnüren erfolgreich angeln kann.
Es muß halt alles passen. Beim nächsten Mal machste es halt besser.

Sven


----------



## Makreli (6. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Weiß gerade nicht für ne rute ich gluche:Orlando Aal


----------



## Drillinge (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Man soll einen fisch auch nicht aus dem wasser zerren, man soll ihn führen.#6 

Ich denk mal ,dass passiert dir so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## sebastian (12. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Mir hat mal irgendwas im Auto den lack auf einer Stelle runtergerieben, die Rute is sofort gebrochen beim 1 Mal hängen bleiben. War ganzschön komisch vielleicht war bei dir ja auch sowas.


----------



## butzzer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo, weil du die bremse nicht geöffnet hast? vor allen dingen kurz vorm ufer öffne ich immer die bremse ein gutes stück, denn die schnur puffert so nah am ufer nicht so gut, wie wenn der fisch weit draussen ist! und so eine starke schnur killt dir die rute, wenn die bremse nicht weich eingestellt ist! vor allen dingen bei einem starken fisch!
> grüsse
> toni


 
|good: Ganz deiner meinung!!!
Vor allem wird nicht der Fisch mit dem Kescher eingefangen, sondern der kescher wird tief ins Wasser geschoben, dann der Fisch darübergezogen, und der Kescher wird angehoben.
Das ein Fisch im angesicht des Keschers nochma gasgibt is normal, deswegen zeig ihm den kescher einfach nicht.
wenn du alles richtig machst bekommst du nen meterhecht sogar mit ner 30er mono abwärts sicher gedrillt.


----------



## Wurmhaken (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

bei der 45 er schnur hilft eigentlich nur der Kran  besser Stahlseil und die AnhängeKupplung deines Autos (Bremse anziehen!).....

neee scherz ist schon übel, aber die schnur allein macht es nicht


----------



## buddy (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Zum Tipp von butzzer: Sei Vorsichtig mit dem Anheben vom Kescher! Das Tier muß schon ins Netz gefallen/ geglitten sein. Sonst geht das mit dem Anheben schief. Der Hecht bäumt sich auf und dann is er futsch.#t

Und mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken um eine gebrochene Rute. Das ist mir auch schon bei einer sehr Hochwertigen passiert. Kurz vorher hatte die nen kleinen Schlag an nem Ast bekommen. Ich kontrollierte, stellte aber keine Macke fest, angelte weiter und beim nächsten leichten Hänger brach sie.
Liegt halt an Haarrissen. Schläge können Kohlefaserruten eben nicht so gut ab.

Und zum Hecht: Wenn der jetzt 50 Meter Schnur hinter sich her zieht hast ja ne reelle Chance den nochmal zu erwischen. Ich hol öfter mal mit Spinnern Angelschnüre aus dem Wasser- vielleicht hängt da ja irgendwann auch mal nen Hecht mit dran...:m


----------



## butzzer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Ok jetzt kommt gelich:"Sei nich so pessimistisch!",aber normal wird ein fisch den haken in wenigen tagen oder stunden los, da müsste er schon glück haben...;-)


----------



## buddy (24. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

:q Es gibt ja Solche und Seuche! Pessimisten sind von der zweiten Sorte!


----------



## Hansen (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Naja, die Orlando Aal von Moritz ist eine nicht unbedingt hochwertige Telerute, und solche geben leider oft nach einer bestimmten Zeit den Geist auf, wenn man sie viel benutzt und dann stark beansprucht. Als ich noch mit Teleruten gefischt hab, hab ich auch mal eine mit 30g durchgeworfen... 
Steckruten sind eigentlich grundsätzlich stabiler, und mit den anderen Tipps zusammen klappt es dann beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## bennie (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wie kann ein ca. 1m Hecht meine rute killen?*

Tele, ich wusste es


----------

